# Brammo price cut by $4000



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Nice. I don't think you could do a home built AC lithium powered bike for much less than that.


----------



## Lexus (Sep 29, 2009)

I would buy one but have been told they are no allowed to sell to Japan

I also looked a 

EMS Native Scooters @ $4999
EMS GPR-S Bike @ $8500
Eco Electric ATV @ Forgot the Price

And all said they will NOT ship or sell to Japan for some un known reason


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

kaligroover said:


> ahhahahahaha


I'm here all week, don't forget to tip your bartender  If you have an example of an AC lithium powered motorcycle of similar specs, built for much less, let's see it.
Never mind, I see your a spammer. Bye.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Article in our paper today said Brammo will sell Enertia for $7995 at some Best Buy stores.


----------



## RoughRider (Aug 14, 2008)

the website of brammo says that you can buy the bike in California for only 5995$...thats nice


----------

